# Writing love poetry. . .Can you do it when happy?



## HLGStrider (May 16, 2004)

For the first time in my life I am totally in love in a totally blissful, happy sort of way in which I could make anyone begin to feel woozy just by being around me when I'm thinking about him. I've been in love with this man for a long while and had a crush on him for a long while before that, but this is the first time we've been in a position where it looks like we might end up together. 

I have a collection of poems, some of which are actually fairly good, I wrote about him during the less happy stages of my love for him. In fact, the sadder I was the more prolific I was at writing love poems. . .Now I'm totally enraptured and totally at a loss for a poem to express it. Do you have similar problems? 

Fiction writing, however, I do better when happy. When I'm depressed my writing becomes depressed. . .is it good to be depressed when writing poetry?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 16, 2004)

It isn't really a need. It's a desire. I feel like I've found something great and poetry seems like the perfect medium to tell the world about it with. . .and it just doesn't come. 

Anyway, I'm not asking for ways to fix the problem. I'm just asking if others can relate to it?


----------



## Zale (May 16, 2004)

I thought I was in love once: it made me depressed, and I wrote a poem but as I didn't get it finished for 14/02 it was a doomed effort. Then I realised I was falling to every cliche of my age and shook myself out of it. The poem's quite good, though.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 17, 2004)

Love poems can be pretty cliche. . .I think it is in their nature.


----------



## Lantarion (May 19, 2004)

Nice to hear you're happy Elgee! Good luck with him.. 
I find that I can write poetry independently of my _mood_ as such, and that the 'being able' bit has more to do with inspiration and/or lack thereof. True, the content of a poem will almost inevitably differ depending on the mood/mindset at the time, but I think the possibility of writing is always present if you have some spark of wakened creativity or inspiration in you at the time.  I've heard the idea that all great poetry comes from suffering, and I say that's a load of crap.  
Also, love poetry is not necessarily cliché; it depends entirely on the skill of the poet whether the outcome is cliché or not (or on their preference; maybe they _want_ it to be stereotypical). If you like, you can read a poem I wrote, not about love as such but about 'sex/(making) love', which I don't consider to be cliché (it was actually something I was trying to avoid when I wrote it). 

Amor Omnia Vincit 

(PS: I'm not actually here, I'm in an internet-cafe in Castiglione della Pescaia, Italy.  SO don't expect a quick reply to anything )


----------



## Aglarthalion (May 20, 2004)

I've written a few love poems when I've been very depressed, as I find that my feelings are more vunerable and able to be much more easily written down when I'm in that frame of mind. Such as recently when I wrote a poem about a girl who I strongly suspect I can never have, due to circumstances which are not beyond my control but which are extremely powerful nevertheless... 

However, it's much harder for me to write when I'm in a happy state regarding love. I find that I don't have the patience to be tied down by words when I'm feeling overjoyed, and that I'm unable to fully express the feelings anyway which are contained in me at that time.


----------



## Kelonus (May 21, 2004)

Love poems to a person can come from the heart to show you care or are in love or to make the person feel happy, cared for, special and all. Making someone knows brings delight to them and to you or to explain how love is. How many poems have I done dealing with love? Four I think. When I do love poems I have to make them unique and as best as I can.


----------



## Cerridwen (May 29, 2004)

I feel the same way...

When I was so incredibly in love with this one man, I found that I couldn't write a single thing. And I do mean not a single thing. I have noticed, looking back over everything I have written in that time period, that I just want to chuck it all out the window.

Now, during the not so happy times in my life, I found that I have written some of the most amazing things in my life. I have often stopped to wonder why so much inspiration comes from so gloomy and depressing things. Why do we seem find so much to write about when we are feeling so low? Why can't we find the words to express ourselves when we're feeling so elated? Maybe the answer to that is that somehow someway we have a better ability to really express ourselves. That out feelings let these amazing words come out.

Hey, I know this may sound a little corny, but its just what i think.


----------



## Isthir (Jun 1, 2004)

Eh, the only poetry that I have written that is any good has come when I'm either deeply depressed, or so inspired I don't even know I wrote it till the next day.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2004)

I found out tonight you can at least write partial poetry. . .I was pawing over his letters tonight, sort of coveting them and hoarding them, when words sort of came to me in a pretty little way. . .but the poem is unfinished.

Clutching at buried treasure 
and something beyond belief
when life waits at his pleasure
but it doesn't bring you grief.
When your heart swells at his mention
while your heart beats at his whim,
you long to give him affection
and receive the same from him.
You can't remember nightfall 
yet you see the break of day.
You await the sound of his call.
Til then content to stay.


----------



## faila (Jun 15, 2004)

Is a sense Love is happy, even without the reciprocation of the love. I can write poetry whether the love is reciprocated or not....broken hearted or heart full.


----------



## alorien (Jul 1, 2004)

I can, but for some reason, I just find it harder.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 4, 2004)

Though poets sound a lot better when bitter and depressed there are some that come up with happy themes for their poems. Love poetry in particular I believe comes from that emotion - LOVE - and love can be expressed both ways, when your sad and when your happy. The thing about writing poetry when you're in love depends on the kind of relationship you have with your loved one. Say you have an "Against-all-odd" kind of relationship then of course most of the themes of your poems will be desperate. But if you're in a relationship that is "Love-Hate" in nature, then the tones will vary depending on what cycle your relationship is.

But no doubt strong emotions are the key ingredient in writing good poetry.


----------



## morning star (Jul 5, 2004)

I tend to write my songs/poetry when i'm either really sad or really happy. 

Like I was with a guy I truly loved, we dated for around 6 or 7 months, altogether. We had broke up twice previously because his mom totally freaked, because there is a 4 year age difference. Well, I must say I wrote some good stuff from my experiences in the last 10 months. In the beginning of June, i decided to end our 'romantic' relationship after him trying to push my morals. I refused to compromise..... 

Since then I have moved on, closing a chapter in my life. I have found a guy that treats me like royalty....I thought this type of guy was only in fairy-tales...... 

And I am still writing when i have the time.


----------

